# KDE Drucker-Applet absturz

## Nokai001

Hi,

nach einer Neuinstallation meines Laptops stürzt bei einem Start von KDE immer die printer-applet ab. Ich habe die KDE 4.7.4 installiert.

Leider hilft die Konsolenausgabe auch nicht wirklich weiter:

```

printer-applet-kde 

KCrash: Application 'printer-applet-kde' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/home/denise/.kde4/socket-LAPdenise/kdeinit4__0

```

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?

Danke schon mal

----------

## cryptosteve

Hast Du ein altes ~/.kde übernommen? Einfach mal mit einem neuen User versucht, tritt das dort auch auf?

----------

